
Uber haunted by the ghost of Flash: your app doesn’t need an intro - pavlov
https://medium.com/swlh/uber-haunted-by-the-ghost-of-flash-your-app-doesn-t-need-an-intro-40158a49ca26
======
PaulHoule
The "demo video" is one of the scourges of the web today.

Today I am interested in animation that is perceived to hide latency rather
than a source of latency.

Back in the PS2 era there was definitely a thing for games that took a long
time to get the world model off disk. My cousin Tony would play Mafia Taxi
Driver, and it seemed like we'd wait 10 minutes for it to load, take another
10 minutes driving across town, then the event would happen, he'd get killed,
and then he'd have to do it all over again.

If you look at newer games they have a load of tricks they use to hide
latency.

